
Show HN: Crowdsourced annotations for arXiv articles - haecceity
http://ascribo.ca/
======
haecceity
I wanted to make something like Fermat's Library [1], but not limited to only
a selection of articles. This thing actually works for any PDF file, even
local files.

Now the problem is how one would promote this and get users.

Feedback?

[1] [http://fermatslibrary.com/](http://fermatslibrary.com/)

~~~
versteegen
It's a great idea! Not sure what else is already out there; aren't there a
number of pdf annotation sites? Not sure if any are targetted at arXiv. The
interface is nice; is PDF.js easy to mod?

But where's an example of an article that actually has annotations? I clicked
on a couple of article links on the main page, expecting that these would be
the most recently annotated articles. But I hound no annotations. I assume
that if it has annotations, you can view a list of them? Because, that's
really important to have

~~~
haecceity
I know hypothes.is supports PDFs, but their annotations work on selected text
ranges and that doesn't work very well for math stuff (hard to select).

The main page has recently listed arXiv articles right now, we'll add the
recently annotated articles soon.

As for PDF.js, it's pretty well written and easy to understand. I didn't have
trouble make modifications at all.

